# Lancaster / Morecambe



## alj23 (May 15, 2014)

Hi - am coming up to do a days work at a College near Morecambe soon and fancied a little overnight Wild camp - anyone recommend any good spots - only got a small van and it looks more like a minibus ! 

Ta

Anna


----------



## John H (May 15, 2014)

Hi

Glasson Dock - about ten miles away from Morecambe - is a beautiful spot for an overnight stay. Some lovely pubs too! As you approach the village there is plenty of space on the left, just after the car park next to the canal with the height barrier on it and just before the traffic lights at the lock. Motorhomes frequently stop here without any fuss from the locals. Have a good trip.


----------



## Flykiller64 (May 15, 2014)

John H said:


> Hi
> 
> Glasson Dock - about ten miles away from Morecambe - is a beautiful spot for an overnight stay. Some lovely pubs too! As you approach the village there is plenty of space on the left, just after the car park next to the canal with the height barrier on it and just before the traffic lights at the lock. Motorhomes frequently stop here without any fuss from the locals. Have a good trip.



Both the pubs are quite happy for you to use their car parks if you make use of their facilities and they are very friendly people too........which is nice!


----------



## Marky Mark (May 15, 2014)

*Morecambe Promenade*

Morecambe promenade towards Hest Bank has free parking and many campers stop there. You will not wake up to a better view. Have a good trip.:cool1:


----------



## alj23 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, On the prom sounds good - not far from where I am working so thats a bonus - fingers crossed for decent weather

Anna and 'Mo' the campervan !!


----------



## Mark in France (May 18, 2014)

If you stay at the Morecambe bay end rather than glasson dock youll have less problems with the morning traffic - getting through Lancaster can be a nightmare.


----------



## just jane (May 18, 2014)

Mark in France said:


> If you stay at the Morecambe bay end rather than glasson dock youll have less problems with the morning traffic - getting through Lancaster can be a nightmare.



Your not kidding, there are roadworks on Morecombe road at the moment and it took us an hour to get about halfway along from Lancaster town center the other day(at 7pm)


----------



## Hawthorn (Jun 25, 2014)

*Glasson Dock*

We took the turning for Glass on Dock and there was a sign warning of. 6ft 6 width restriction. The only other option was into an industrial zone.


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 25, 2014)

If you didn't go into Glasson Dock, you missed a treat. You can get to each side of the Dock easily and you can park overnight both sides. 

Straight on at the mini roundabout brings you one side of the little swingbridge over the canal lock, either carry on past the Victoria pub & turn in to the parking area on the left or turn left opposite the pub and park on left by the kiosk, overlooking the water.  

Alternatively, turn left at the mini roundabout, follow the road round past Glasson Grain and the school, turn right at the top of Bodie Hill and then down Tithebarn Hill into the village. Left at the Lantern cafe brings you to the Dalton pub, where they'll let you park if you ask. 

No problem with width restrictions, I promise. Just don't forget to wave as you go past our house ...


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 25, 2014)

p.s. Don't park in the lay-by on the road into the Dock unless you've access to and have checked the tide tables. The road floods badly at certain high tides ...


----------



## runnach (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice thread, I worked on Festival Market last Sunday and it looks like I could be for the next four weeks. Handy to know thank you

Channa


----------



## clf86ha (Jun 25, 2014)

another vote for Glasson Dock, very friendly people there and a beautiful place to overnight
View from our window: 


The bridge over the gates does say a restricted width, but I got through no problem: 


Local shop:


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 25, 2014)

*Glasson is ok, but Morecambe wins hands down*

Pics of Morecambe from my friends site Home Page
:banana:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:bow::bow:


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 25, 2014)

The bridge IS wide enough (the bus goes over) but officially it isn't suitable for heavier/wider vehicles. Wouldn't like the Parish Council to start being difficult about MHs in the village ...


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 26, 2014)

Just been reading the latest Parish Council minutes. Following one complaint about an HGV & motorhomes parking overnight, the PC are asking the 'C&RT' (guess that's the organisation who own the canal & basin) to erect notices banning overnight parking. The bit of land in question is the part next to the lock overlooking the marina.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 26, 2014)

KateCLLRS said:


> Just been reading the latest Parish Council minutes. Following one complaint about an HGV & motorhomes parking overnight, the PC are asking the 'C&RT' (guess that's the organisation who own the canal & basin) to erect notices banning overnight parking. The bit of land in question is the part next to the lock overlooking the marina.



theres always one jealous person with a boring life:yeahthat:


----------



## Louise (Jun 26, 2014)

just jane said:


> Your not kidding, there are roadworks on Morecombe road at the moment and it took us an hour to get about halfway along from Lancaster town center the other day(at 7pm)



It will be all worth it in the end when the new bypass and motorway junction is finished:dance:


----------



## clf86ha (Jun 26, 2014)

KateCLLRS said:


> Just been reading the latest Parish Council minutes. Following one complaint about an HGV & motorhomes parking overnight, the PC are asking the 'C&RT' (guess that's the organisation who own the canal & basin) to erect notices banning overnight parking. The bit of land in question is the part next to the lock overlooking the marina.


Is that the rougher bit of land between the static caravan/café and the bridge?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2014)

KateCLLRS said:


> Just been reading the latest Parish Council minutes. Following one complaint about an HGV & motorhomes parking overnight, the PC are asking the* 'C&RT'* (guess that's the organisation who own the canal & basin) to erect notices banning overnight parking. The bit of land in question is the part next to the lock overlooking the marina.





The *C&RT* is the *Canal & River Trust* , here.  Canal & River Trust


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes. There used to be a floating restaurant there, with access & parking in front of it. The restaurant was removed & dismantled several years ago. 

For some reason, the Parish Council seem to have got itself all hot & bothered about motorhomes staying overnight in the village. This is a village with a limited number of employers (Glasson Grain, the Port and the Smokehouse), one small shop, two cafés and two pubs. You'd think they'd be pleased that more folk wanted to visit & bring some much needed income to the village.


----------



## KateCLLRS (Jul 1, 2014)

Found out why the Parish Council is looking at preventing MHs from staying overnight. Someone left the contents of their waste water tank on the parking area when they left and a second person decided they needed electricity and ran a generator all night (this in a residential area of a quiet village).


----------



## 2cv (Jul 1, 2014)

KateCLLRS said:


> Found out why the Parish Council is looking at preventing MHs from staying overnight. Someone left the contents of their waste water tank on the parking area when they left and a second person decided they needed electricity and ran a generator all night (this in a residential area of a quiet village).



Yet again it only takes one or two miscreants to ruin things for everyone. Generators can be seriously annoying, not surprising that residents have complained.


----------

